# توزيع الهواء من الألف للياء وزيادة



## م. رياض النجار (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذا الموضوع هو الخلاصة لما تم عرضه في موضوع سابق حول توزيع الهواء, والذي لاقى إقبالاً ....
وقد أضفت إليه مجموعة من المصادر والمراجع العالمية مع برنامج أخذته من أحبابنا في المنتدى ليصبح البحث شاملا ومن عنده شيء إضافي فجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 ديسمبر 2010)

لنبدأ مع خلاصة الموضوع السابق


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 ديسمبر 2010)

والثاني من Carrier

http://www.mediafire.com/?wqzioqdxvx4l5v9​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 ديسمبر 2010)

والثالث من smacna


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 ديسمبر 2010)

والرابع من Mcgraw​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 ديسمبر 2010)

والخامس من ashrae​


----------



## aati badri (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ومني
لك
الف تحية
وتعظيم سلام


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 ديسمبر 2010)

وكتاب آخر للدكتور النحيط
http://www.mediafire.com/?hxi8vqa900sqgaw


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 ديسمبر 2010)

وأخيرا برنامج لاختيار النواشر وغيرها


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 ديسمبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> ومني
> لك
> الف تحية
> وتعظيم سلام


هلا ياريس أكرمك الله


----------



## Badran Mohammed (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا سيد رياض على العرض المميز
بورك في عملك
مع التقدير...


----------



## Badran Mohammed (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا سيد رياض على العرض المميز
بورك في عملك
مع التقدير...


----------



## hamadalx (28 ديسمبر 2010)

سؤال ...........هو برنامج بيتا مش بيشتغل مع ويندوز 7 ......ودائما متألق ياهندسة


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 ديسمبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> سؤال ...........هو برنامج بيتا مش بيشتغل مع ويندوز 7 ......ودائما متألق ياهندسة


 أخي العزيز البرنامج مو أنا صاحبو أنا هيك استعرته من الشباب الطيبين وبصراحة ما اشتغل معي منيح , بس رفعته عسى أن يستفيد منه أحد


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 ديسمبر 2010)

badran mohammed قال:


> مشكور يا سيد رياض على العرض المميز
> بورك في عملك
> مع التقدير...


هلا والله, بارك الله فيك


----------



## goor20 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## حسام محمد (29 ديسمبر 2010)

يسلمو 
شي حلو كتير


----------



## م. رياض النجار (29 ديسمبر 2010)

حسام محمد قال:


> يسلمو
> شي حلو كتير


 بس المهم القراءة وليس التخزين


----------



## yas_bas (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك 

ارجوا تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (30 ديسمبر 2010)

تمام
جبتة فى وقتة
ومشكور


----------



## م. رياض النجار (1 يناير 2011)

eng.mahmoud . Sh قال:


> تمام
> جبتة فى وقتة
> ومشكور


 :75::75::75:


----------



## ابوالليل222 (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## nabe (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مؤيد غازي (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## جسر الأمل (2 يناير 2011)

*مجهود تشكر عليه أخي الكريم...بارك الله فيك وزادك علما ونورا*


----------



## احسان الشبل (2 يناير 2011)

عاشت يداااااااااااااااك


----------



## مستريورك (3 يناير 2011)

مشكور جداااا


----------



## A HASSAN (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## A HASSAN (4 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## muharrm (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (8 يناير 2011)

هلا بالشباب الكرام


----------



## abdelsalamn (10 يناير 2011)

شكراجداجدا على هذه المعلومات القيمه وجزاك الله كل خير..
.
abdelsalamn


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 فبراير 2011)

abdelsalamn قال:


> شكراجداجدا على هذه المعلومات القيمه وجزاك الله كل خير..
> .
> abdelsalamn


 وخيرا جزاكم


----------



## eng - mahmoud (7 فبراير 2011)

مجهود ممتاز يا بش مهندس رياض 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (7 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ... موضوع مميز


----------



## استشارة (21 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير

وفقك الله


----------



## م. رياض النجار (21 فبراير 2011)

هلا بإخواني


----------



## الانجينيير (21 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mechanic power (22 فبراير 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## م. رامي كامل (23 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على الجهدك الطيب والمزيد من العطاء ..........وشكرا.


----------



## zanitty (23 فبراير 2011)

* بدايه من قام باعداد الملف هو زميل لى فى العمل بعد ان اقترحت عليه هذا لتيسير البحث*

* هو ملف اكسيل و جميع البيانات الموجوده فيه هى نفسها بيانات شركه الخليج لفتحات الهواء GGC و التى تعتبر الشركه الاولى و تقريبا الوحيده فى السعوديه فى هذا المجال*

* الملف يقوم فقط باختيار المخارج من نوع Slot type و ذلك لانهم الاكثر استخداما بعد المخارج المربعه و المخارج الطوليه العاديه و التى لا تحتاج وقت كبير لاختيارها نظرا لان المتغيرات فيها قليله فتكاد تكون قيمها محفوظه لمن يعمل فى المجال*

* اما النوع المذكور عاليه فيختلف كثيرا حيث ان لكل CFM يوجد طول معين يتحقق معه مستوى الصوت المطلوب*

*تحميل الملف من هنا*

*الشرح*

*الورقه المستخدمه هى الورقه المسماه LSD Selection*

* لتصميم مخرج معين فانه بالطبع لابد ان يوجد لدينا احد المتغيرين (اما كميه الهواء التى ستخرج من هذا المخرج او طول المخرج الذى يجب ان نتبعه) على حسب ظروف التصميم*

*الحاله الاولى (معلوم الطول و مطلوب حساب اقصى تدفق)*



*فى هذه الحاله نذهب الى الخليه C5 و ندخل طول المخرج المطلوب *
*فى الخليه B5 و ندخل تدفق نقوم بافتراضه *
*سنلاحظ ان الخانه F5 قد ظهرت فيها قيمه و هى قيمه التدفق لكل قدم و نلاحظ ايضا ان هذه الخليه تلونت بلون معين و هو احد الالون التى فى الجدول الاسفل و التى تعبر عن عدد ال Slots المطلوب ليجعل هذا الطول مناسبا لهذا التدفق *

*الحاله الثانيه (معلوم التدفق و مطلوب حساب الطول)*

*نذهب الى الخليه A11 و ندخل فيها قيمه التدفق المطلوب و سنجد فى الخلايا المجاوره الطول المطلوب لكل slot و الموجود فى الخلايا من B11 الى Q11 *

*الخطوه الاخيره (تحديد مستوى الصوت)*



*نذهب الى الخليه J5 و ندخل فيها عدد ال Slot التى سنستخدمها*
*فى الخليه K5 نقوم باختيار عرض ال Slot اما 1 او 3/4 (و تكتب هكذا و ليس 0.75)*
*فى الخليه L5 ندخل كميه التدفق لكل قدم و التى حصلنا عليها فى الخليه F5 (يفضل الذهاب للجدول الكبير بالاسفل و تحت القيمه المناظره لل Slot الناتج نذهب الى القيمه الاعلى من القيمه الموجوده ثم نقوم بكتابتها فى الخانه L5 كعدد صحيح و ليس كسور)*
*فى الخليه M5 نحدد نوع المخرج هلى هو افقى (hor) او راسى (vert) و تكتب الحروف كما هى مكتوبه هنا*
*فى الخليه N5 سنحصل على مستوى الضجيج بوحدات ال DB
*

* بقى ان نعرف عرض المخرج (العرض الوجهى "face width") و هو ثابت تبعا لعدد ال slot و هذه الخطوه قد تكون هى الوحيده المختلفه ما بين هذه الشركه و الشركات الاخرى*

* الجدول موجود فى الخلايا من J13 الى Q22*

* هذا هو الطرح الاول و الاوحد حتى الان للملف فى الاسواق و فى المنتديات الهندسيه و مسموح بالنقل حتى ان لم يذكر المصدر*


----------



## م. رياض النجار (24 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي زانيتي


----------



## mohamed mech (24 فبراير 2011)

zanitty قال:


> * بدايه من قام باعداد الملف هو زميل لى فى العمل بعد ان اقترحت عليه هذا لتيسير البحث*
> 
> *هو ملف اكسيل و جميع البيانات الموجوده فيه هى نفسها بيانات شركه الخليج لفتحات الهواء ggc و التى تعتبر الشركه الاولى و تقريبا الوحيده فى السعوديه فى هذا المجال*
> 
> ...


 

تسلم يا غالى الملف طلع عينى و مش راضى ينزل
اضغطة و ارفعة مرفقات احسن


----------



## م. رياض النجار (24 فبراير 2011)

ملف الأخ زانيتي


----------



## zanitty (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا رياض باشا 
شكرا محمد بيك عبد الرحيم


----------



## mohamed mech (25 فبراير 2011)

riyadh1 قال:


> ملف الأخ زانيتي


 
جزاك الله خير يا رياض و هذا ليس جديد عليك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (25 فبراير 2011)

وخيرا جزاكما


----------



## على محمد88 (10 مايو 2011)

الف شكر يابشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا أمين


----------



## م. رياض النجار (10 مايو 2011)

على محمد88 قال:


> الف شكر يابشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا أمين


 
هلا خويي 
وخيرا جزاك


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا على مجهودكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## goor20 (11 مايو 2011)

god bless u


----------



## ibnal_iraq (11 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahim1hj (11 مايو 2011)

بالنسبة الي هذا الموضوع من أغنى المواضيع محتوى و نوعية , فالموضوع قيم يستحق ان ينال درجة التميز لصاحبه جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (11 مايو 2011)

ibrahim1hj قال:


> بالنسبة الي هذا الموضوع من أغنى المواضيع محتوى و نوعية , فالموضوع قيم يستحق ان ينال درجة التميز لصاحبه جزاه الله خيرا


 أكرمك الله يا اخي


----------



## nofal (12 مايو 2011)

thank you brother


----------



## abdelrahim (13 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (14 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 نوفمبر 2012)

:56:


----------



## fuadmidya (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد تكس (8 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## thaeribrahem (9 يناير 2013)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (9 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ رياض وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## medoo00o (9 يناير 2013)

موضوع رائع .


----------



## محمد فكرى امام (9 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس عطالله (9 يناير 2013)

ملف مميز 
تسلم يا غالي


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (9 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان اعمالك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (11 يناير 2013)

للأخ رياض ولجميع المشاركين كل الشكر


----------



## asd_zxc (11 يناير 2013)

*Air Distribution & ASHRAE Outlet Selection*

Air Distribution & ASHRAE Outlet Selection

Ducts and Diffusers Design


A/C Outlet SYSTEMS
ME 538

دى كلها ملفات موجودة عندى بتتكلم فى الموضوع ده ..بس مش عارف ازاى اعملها ارفاق ..يعنى بيجى عند حته كده ويقولك اسحب الملف المرفق ..ازااااااى ..


----------



## حمدي النمر (12 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ASHRAF100 (26 يناير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## aati badri (26 يناير 2013)

riyadh1 قال:


> والثاني من Carrier
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?wqzioqdxvx4l5v9​



تم سحب الملف من الموقع


----------



## عبقري التكييف (26 يناير 2013)

اخي الكريم يسلموا على المجهود


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 يناير 2013)

aati badri قال:


> تم سحب الملف من الموقع



ولا يهمك يا ريس

*http://www.mediafire.com/view/?gsz18s8si00rp9q*


----------



## aati badri (27 يناير 2013)

riyadh1 قال:


> ولا يهمك يا ريس
> 
> *http://www.mediafire.com/view/?gsz18s8si00rp9q*



شكرا 
لكن الرابط يؤي الى لا شئ
حتى بعد نسخه ووضعه بقوقل


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 يناير 2013)

aati badri قال:


> شكرا لكن الرابط يؤي الى لا شئحتى بعد نسخه ووضعه بقوقل


الرابط شغال 100 %


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 يناير 2013)

Space Air Distibution carrier.pdf


----------



## di7idoo (30 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

ولكن اريد ان اعرف كيف اصمم Duct layout والمعايير التى اختار على اساسها عدد جريلات الـ Supply والــ Return
فأنا مشروع تخرجى فى البكالوريوس تكييف مركزى لمستشفى واتممت حساب الاحمال والمرحلة القادمة بعد اختيار الانظمة هى الداكت لاى اوت وما عندى خلفية قوية فى هذا الصدد لو أمكن مساعدتك يا غالى :56:


----------



## babylinkall (30 يناير 2013)

مشكوووور


----------



## محمد العطفي (30 يناير 2013)

تسلم ايديك يا هندسة


----------



## المهندس-13 (1 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولاإله إلا الله والله أكبر
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد أفضل الصلاة صلى الله عليه وسلم*


----------



## eng.mec_moh (1 فبراير 2013)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## elgamlaa (8 يوليو 2013)

جميل جدا يا هندسة وشكرا علي الاهتمام وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## HOSARY (13 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wael nesim (14 يوليو 2013)

الف شكر على تجميعة الملفات الجامدة دى


----------



## amm3ar (14 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي رياض النجار واللهم فرج عن اهلنا في حمص وانصهرهم يارب


----------



## abanoub gad (14 يوليو 2013)

موضوع رائع


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (14 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ رياض وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (14 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ رياض وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## محمد العطفي (17 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وتقبل منك هذا العمل لوجه الكريم


----------



## ali-4 (30 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك :20:


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (26 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله بجهودكم وافاض الله عليكم علما وزادكم من فضله


----------



## م. رياض النجار (5 فبراير 2015)

للتذكرة :d​


----------



## م/محترف (5 فبراير 2015)

موضوع راااائع
جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس رياض
تحياتي و تقديري​


----------



## aliail (6 فبراير 2015)

ممتاز وشكرا


----------



## amrhawash (6 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## samehnosair (7 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراااا كثيرا


----------



## طارق زين الدين (7 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وحرر سوريا والثوار الأحرار من أيدى الظالمين الأوغاد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم زميلنا و صديقنا المعطاء م رياض النجار 
آسف اني لم أقرأ هذا الموضوع في حينه فهو مرجع متشعب المصادر و الكرة في ملعب قرّائك
و لا يسعني إلا أن أحييك من قلبي و أرفع لكم القبعة و فاء لحقك باحثا متميزا و قارئا و معطاءا وفير العطاء 
أكرمك الله بكل حرف حسنات في ميزان حسناتك 
و دائما لكم كل التقدير و الحب و الاحترام


----------



## م. رياض النجار (10 فبراير 2015)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم زميلنا و صديقنا المعطاء م رياض النجار
> آسف اني لم أقرأ هذا الموضوع في حينه فهو مرجع متشعب المصادر و الكرة في ملعب قرّائك
> و لا يسعني إلا أن أحييك من قلبي و أرفع لكم القبعة و فاء لحقك باحثا متميزا و قارئا و معطاءا وفير العطاء
> أكرمك الله بكل حرف حسنات في ميزان حسناتك
> و دائما لكم كل التقدير و الحب و الاحترام


وعليكم السلام والرحمة
حياك الله دكتورنا الحبيب
حقيقة لا أستحق كل هذا الثناء... جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mya1963 (10 فبراير 2015)

ممتاز مهندس رياض
وتمنياتي لك بالخير و النجاح
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emmoeldin (10 فبراير 2015)

مشكور جداً


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (11 فبراير 2015)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخ رياض وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## drmady (12 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم م.رياض النجار وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد العطفي (11 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (24 مارس 2017)

ملفك كارير غير موجود
نرجوا تجديد الرابط


----------



## mmhhmm (25 مارس 2017)

مشكوووور


----------



## abdelsalam anwer (25 مارس 2017)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (23 ديسمبر 2019)

والله لقد اغنيت الموضوع من كل جوانبه زادك الله علما والهمك رشدك وننتظر المزيد منك يامبدع


----------

